#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 大家好~我來報到惹w

## 皎月

大家好
我是皎月,這個名字是我的一個很好很好的獸友幫我取的 意思是皎潔明亮w
種族是白色的熊
===============基本資料==================
暱稱：皎月
年齡：21
性別：男
興趣：聽音樂 唱歌 拍照 追火車
個性：剛認識不熟的人會覺得我很難靠近;但是熟了之後會覺得我是瘋子w
出生/居住地：高雄~~
出沒地：嘉義縣 民雄鄉
喜歡：超喜歡胖胖的獸  蒐集的圖大部分也是胖胖的獸
===============以下廢話==================
其實注意到這個圈子已經很久了 但是在當時那個資訊還不發達的年代(?)
還不知道有這麼多人也喜歡關於獸的題材 不瞞大家,那時候還覺得自己是異類呢w
直到後來認識了一些人,加上年初的動物方城市讓我對獸圈有了更深的認識 知道了很多有名的作者
然後阿 目前獸設還在產生中(?
頭貼是自己畫的 有參考漫畫"北極熊Cafe"裡的北極熊店長
===============以上廢話==================
我本身也是鐵道迷
最近也開始喜歡上畫畫w 然後也有默默地在練習,雖然沒什麼用就是了 希望將來可以越畫越好
然後然後,這個是我的聯絡方式
FaceBook: https://www.facebook.com/CANTERLIN 不定時會放照片(火車的偏多啦) 歡迎加我喔ww
可以多多跟我聊天 因為我很閒(炸

總之 很高興能夠加入這個大家族 很高興能夠認識大家

謝謝大家w

----------


## tobyhokh

皎月你好，歡迎來到狼之樂園。OwO//

我是托比，是"活動企劃部"的版主。

在樂園內活動時，請仔細注意版規，祝你玩得開心、旅途愉快~

----------


## 弦月

你好，我是弦月
歡迎來到狼之樂園
首先也希望你在來到這個論壇時能夠先仔細看過一次版規
如果有任何需要切磋討論的問題，雖然你可能會因為各種因素而不敢發文啦，但如果想在這裡交朋友、想得到大家的肯定或遇到困難了，請你踴躍發文，這樣大家才有機會看到你、幫你解決問題
以前是有個聊天室啦不過最近被關掉了，就請你將就一下囉:3
如果有常用ＦＢ的話，這陣子這邊很多原活躍會員都搬遷過去了，如果你夠有勇氣（？）的話不妨去交個朋友吧？
總之，祝一切順利

以上

----------


## 天海響

皎月你好，我是天海響(#
我知道你認識我了，千萬不要打我哈哈哈哈哈(#
歡迎比我老的獸重新浮出來喔(？

----------

